# Favorite betta videos- show off your betta?



## cp6445 (Jan 14, 2012)

So I've had Keller for about 3 mo and done no training but he's quite good at training me... I got home today after being away 2 days, and his heater has finally stabilized at a good temp and he is crazy animated... He's always chased and nudged my finger but tonight he is crazy speedy, keeping up with every turn! Won't take his eyes off me in the room. It's so adorable, I'm wishing I knew how to capture it on camera, even though I know it's likely child's play for seasoned betta owners.

Sooo- this has likely been done before on this site but I'd like to put up a request for folks (those unlike me who are video savvy) to post videos of their betta(s) doing cute things, tricks, whatever. I'd so appreciate seeing that stuff!

Thanks! As soon as I figure out how to make my phone talk to my computer I will follow suit.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

this one makes me giggle. Errol failing at wrapping Olivia


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Tisia said:


> this one makes me giggle. Errol failing at wrapping Olivia



Oh my gosh! That is just too funny! I'm still giggling. :lol:


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I love how she just sits there and watches him, lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Peekaboo likes to cuddle, its kinda funny, but more cute than anything haha. Belle (who had spawned a week before, so she looks really beat up) barges in partway through to see what the heck is going on lol. She doesn't like cuddles, however.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzyI1K-XwB8&list=UUHkykihGaEkJjBPXllzUGpA&index=17&feature=plcp


----------



## MaxGreenMDE (Jan 21, 2012)

So far this is my favorite one of Dahvie but I'm definitely going to be taking a better one once I get in my filter 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2fKHptdEAU


----------



## MaxGreenMDE (Jan 21, 2012)

Tisia said:


> this one makes me giggle. Errol failing at wrapping Olivia


i just have to say i've been watching this all day and it is still making me laugh


----------

